# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες

## jk21

100 gr couscous



100 gr γαλα υψηλης παστεριωσης πληρες (για να μην ληγει συντομα ) 





5 κουταλια του γλυκου γυρη γεματα   (25 γρ ... μετρημενο ! )




1 κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο Σπιρουλινα  ( 2.5 γρ )



στη μυτη του κουταλιου προβιοτικο σε σκονη 





Εκτελεση :


Ριχνουμε σε ενα ποτηρι  το γαλα και διαλυουμε το προβιοτικο μεσα του .Στη συνεχεια ριχνουμε τη γυρη και χτυπαμε καλα με μιξερ του καφε .Στο τελος προσθετουμε την σπιρουλινα και ολο μαζι το ριχνουμε σε ενα μπολ .Εκει ριχνουμε σιγα σιγα το κουσκους απλωτα και τα αφηνουμε .Στο τεταρτο ανακατευουμε με ενα κουταλακι και το ξαναφηνουμε .Στα 20 με 25 λεπτα εχουμε ετοιμες τις
*
 perlejk* 

χαχαχαχαχα 




Μπορουμε στο γαλα αρχικα ,να διαλυσουμε και πολυβιταμινη αντιστοιχη για 200 γρ τροφης 


Σε οσους εχουν την οικονομικη ανεση ,μπορει να προστεθει ανετα και ασπραδι σε σκονη ή πρωτεινη κανναβης σε σκονη ή πρωτεινη αρακα

----------


## Γιούρκας



----------


## mitsman

Το μονο που δεν καταλαβα στην εκτελεση ειναι αυτο: 


> *perlejk* *
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα 
> *


 τι γελας???? Πολυ καλη η σκεψη σου συντομα θα την υλοποιησω!

----------


## jk21

αν σου πω οτι γελουσα ,γιατι ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα σχολιαζες; θα με πιστεψεις;   :: 

δεν γελαω καθολου !  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

επειδή το βλέπω στην ενότητα των αγριόπουλων να ρωτήσω εάν μπορούμε να το δίνουμε σε όλα τα πουλιά ? φαντάζομαι πως ναι...ειδικά σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγής;;

----------


## jk21

σε ολα τα πουλια ,σε ολους τις περιοδους (ειναι χαμηλοτατο σε λιπαρα ) ,αραιοτερα στη συντηρηση ,καθε μερα σε περιοδους αναπτυξης νεοσσων ,φτερωματος ή μετα απο ασθενειες ,παθολογικες πτεροροιες κλπ 

η πρωτεινη του αν δεχθουμε πρωτεινη στη  σπιρουλινα 60 % και γυρη γυρω στο 25 % (δεν ειναι στανταρ οι τιμες αλλα πανω κατω ) ανερχεται ετσι οπως το βλεπεται καπου 17 με 18 % ,ομως με μικρη προσθηκη επιπλεον γυρης (σπιρουλινα δεν ξερω αν γινεται αποδεκτη απο θεμα γευσης ) ή και  πολυβιταμινουχου με αμινοξεα ,καρνιτινης ,αλμπουμινης (σκονη ασπραδι ) ή αλλης πρωτεινικης πηγης ,μπορει ευκολα να εκτοξευθει υψηλοτερα 

για οσους εχουν απορια (οσοι με ξερουν ,δεν την εχουν ) το εχω δοκιμασει προσωπικα και ειναι μια χαρα  σε γευση !

Αν δεν εχουμε παχουλα πουλια ή με παρελθον μυκητων ,η διαλυση 1 κουταλιου μελιου στο γαλα αρχικα ,ειναι και εφικτη και βελτιωνει ακομα περισσοτερο τη γευση 

Αν καποιος θελει να πειραματιστει ,μπορει να σταξει 1 με 2 σταγονες αρωμα πορτοκαλι (υπαρχει σε καποια μαρκετ )  και σιγουρα 2 με 3 σταγονες απο  σκευασμα με προπολη ριγανελαιο και milkthistle που εχω προτεινει σε σχετικο θεμα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν μας αφηνεις καθολου σε ησυχια (και αυτο ειναι καλο να ξερεις)
Θα το δοκιμασω να δω και την αποδοχη απο τα πουλια.
Τα δικα μου δεν εχουν προβλημα με την σπιρουλινα, αν τρωνε και το κουσ κουσ (ειχα
δωσει παλιοτερα αλλα δεν θυμαμε την αποδοχη του) θα το προσθεσω στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω.
Αυτο μπορει να διαυηρηθει στο ψυγειο (ποσες ημερες) ή στην καταψηξη και αν ναι ποσο καιρο.

----------


## jk21

Στην καταψυξη οσο θελεις 

Στο ψυγειο αν το γαλα ειναι υψηλης παστεριωσης ,πολυ περισσοτερο απο οσο αν ειναι φρεσκο (με τα συν και τα πλυν  ) ανετα 5 μερες ,αλλα παντα οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερα ,οχι μονο στο να μην υπαρξει βακτηριακη αλλοιωση ,αλλα να παρεχεται το μεγιστο θρεπτικα 

Σε ιθαγενη ,αν δεν το τρωνε ,δοκιμασε να βαλεις στο τελος και ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο , αφου εχει απορροφησει πληρως το γαλα και εχει φουσκωσει 


να σας αφησω σε ησυχια ; οταν θα ησυχασω πρωτα εγω

----------


## jk21

αν και τα σχολια ειναι περιττα ,θα κανω μερικα  ...

στο ζευγαρι των γονιων μου ειναι αποδεκτοι κανονικα οπως τους βαζω 

στα δυο μικρα μου ,εγιναν ευκολα πιο αποδεκτοι με λιγες σταγονες λαδι (ελαιολαδο )  , καθε φορα που βαζω στην ταιστρα 

στα 4 πουλακια του κατω οροφου που βλεπετε ,ειχα στην αρχη προβλημα .Καποια δοκιμασανε μπροστα μου και δεν συνεχιζανε και καποια δεν ειχαν δοκιμασει καθολου .Με λιγο λαδακι και αφηνοντας τους το μεσημερι (συνηθως το μεσημερι φυσω τους παλιους πρωινους σπορους και προσθετω λιγους επιπλεον ) μονο με οσο κεχρι ειχαν αφησει απο το πρωι , δοκιμασανε αμεσως .Η συνεχεια μετα απο μερικες μερες ειναι αυτη που βλεπετε στο βιντεο .Μολις τους εβαλα το μεσημερι σημερα .....

----------


## jk21

> επειδή το βλέπω στην ενότητα των αγριόπουλων να ρωτήσω εάν μπορούμε να το δίνουμε σε όλα τα πουλιά ? φαντάζομαι πως ναι...ειδικά σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγής;;


Πριν λιγες ωρες σε parrotlet φιλικης οικογενειας στη γειτονια μου .Επεσε σε δευτερολεπτα με τα μουτρα ... σε καποιο σημειο ακουγεται εντυπωσιασμενη η ιδιοκτιτρια

----------


## Θοδωρής

σκετες τις εβαλες ή τις ανακατεψες με αυγοτροφη;
Ειναι οτι πρεπει  για πουλια που τρωνε το κους κους γιατι εκει μπορεις να βαλεις και εκχυλισμα απο καλεντουλα,
ριγανελεεο και οτι αλλο θελεις να αποροφυσει.
Ειαι επεισης μια πολυ μαλακη τρωφη να ταισουν οι γονεις νεοσους

----------


## Θοδωρής

μαγια μπυρας στο γαλα μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε και ποσο ;
Σε περιπτωση που δεν εχουμε γυρη αρχικα ποσο ασπραδι αυγου (αλμπουμινη)
 μπορουμε να βαλουμε σαν αντικατασταση της (αρχικα μεχρι να παρουμε) ;
λογο του γαλατος ποση ωρα μπορει να μεινει στην ταιστρα (φαντοζομαι ελαχιστη ιδικα προς το καλοκαιρι);

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη στο παρελθον τις εχω δωσει και με αυγοτροφη ,αλλα τις τελευταιες φορες σκετους .Αυτο που βλεπεις στο βιντεο ειναι σκετοι 

Μπορεις να βαλεις και μαγια (αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη σε γευση ) και αλμπουμινη  αλλα χωρις γυρη δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ,οσο αναφορα τη γευση και την αποδοχη .Η γυρη σιγουρα βοηθα στη γευση .Περιθωριο πρωτεινη παντως προς τα πανω ,σιγουρα εχει 

Τωρα και με υψηλης παστεριωσης γαλα ,μια χαρα ειναι ολη μερα .Δεν μυριζει καθολου ακομα και το απογευμα .Δεν γνωριζω για το καλοκαιρι ,αλλα τοτε η λυση αν χαλα ,ειναι uht γαλα ή καθολου γαλα και διαλυση των ουσιων σε σκετο νερακι ,με μικρη πτωση της πρωτεινης και κυριως του ασβεστιου και της βιτ D3 που δινει το πληρες γαλα 

ή ακομα καλυτερα ... νεοσσους θα εχουμε ... οπως και την αυγοτροφη αλλαγη μετα απο λιγες ωρες

----------


## amastro

Η παρασκευή τους είναι πολύ εύκολη και γρήγορη.
Σε μερικές μέρες, αφού βάλω στα πουλιά δύο-τρεις φορές, θα μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη και για την αποδοχή τους.

----------


## mitsman

το γαλα με λακτοζη κανονικα?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εδω και καιρο βαζω χωρις λακτοζη ,ζωρις κανενα προβλημα !

επειδη μαλιστα ειναι και χαμηλο θερμιδικα το υπολοιπο υλικο (οσο αφορα λιπαρα ) το γαλα το βαζω πληρες για να εχει ολη την d3 και να γινεται σωστοτερη απορροφηση του ασβεστιου 


στο παιδι μου παντα πληρες αγοραζω και θεωρω το χαμηλων λιπαρο ,αναγκαιο μονο σε οσους ηδη εχουν χοληστερινη ή ειναι μεγαλοι σε ηλικια και ειναι στα ορια της  ! τα γαλατα με χαμηλα λιπαρα ,ειναι προπαγανδα των εταιριων (με συνενοχους στον ιατρικο κοσμο ) για να πουλανε ξεχωρα οι εταιριες το βουτυρο που αφαιρουν απο το πλήρες και να κονομανε !

----------


## Θοδωρής

τις εφτιξα σημερα.
Δοσολογια 
50γρ κουσ κουσ
50μλ νερο
5γρ σπιρουλινα
5γρ αφιδατομενο ασπραδιαυγου
λιγο μελι
Αποδοχη στο 40%.
Θα τους βαλω παλι την Δευτερα

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βαλεις γυρη ,βαλε αρκετο μελι την επομενη φορα .Αν θες να βρεις αμεσα γυρη ,στειλε μου να σου πω αυριανη λαικη αγορα που θα βρεις (κοντα μου ) 

γιατι να βαλεις δευτερα; τωρα που ειναι φρεσκο να ξαναβαλεις

----------


## Θοδωρής

φευγω αυριο στις 6 το προι για το χωριο και γυριζω Κυρικη βραδυ.
Θα τους βαλω την Δευτερα γυρη.
40% αποδοχη για πρωτη φορα μια χαρα ειναι, σιγα σιγα θα αυξηθει

----------


## mitsman

η σπιρουλινα που βαζετε ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο ακομη και το ενα γραμμαριο στην ποσοτητα που αναφερει ο Δημητρης ειναι καλη! οχι παραπανω!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν εχει αποδοχη ,μονο για το ιωδιο της την φοβαμαι σε πουλια με τυχον προδιαθεση υπερθυρεοειδισμου 

σαν βιταμινες ,αμινοξεα κλπ ,μπορει να δοθει θεωρητικα και παραπανω .Τα συνθετικα πολυβιταμινουχα ειναι πολυ πιο φουλ σε περιεκτικοτητες 

αλλα πιστευω οτι αν εβαζε λιγοτερο απο οσο εβαλε (πιο πολυ απο μενα αναλογικα ) θα ειχε μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη ,πραγματι .Επισης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η γυρη θα την αυξησει την αποδοχη σιγουρα

----------


## mitsman

Εφτιαξα και εγω τις περλες και ειχαν τρομερη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια μου καναρινια - καρδερινες- κοκατιλ!
βεβαια οπως κανει παντα ο Μητσος ετσι κι εγω εκανα τα δικα μου....


1 αυγο βρασμενο χτυπημενο στο μουλτι


5 κουταλιες της σουπας ξηρή αυγοτροφη


Ανακατευουμε καλα:


μεχρι εδω ειναι κατι που δινω σαν αυγοτροφη πλεον!

50 γραμμαρια κους κους 50 μλ γαλα ενα γραμμαρια σπιρουλινας, γυρη , προβιοτικα και πολυβιταμινη



και μετα τα κανουμε ολα μαζι αχταρμα:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω τι ψηφισατε εσεις.... τα καναρινια μου ομως ψηφιζουν jk perle δαγκωτο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σήμερα θα το δοκιμάσω σα συνταγή βάσης και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δευτερη προσπαθεια

50 γρ κους κους
50 γρ γαλα
σπιρουλινα (με το ματι {λιγοτερη απο την πρωτη φορα})
αλμπουμινη (1/3 κου τουταλιου του εσπρεσο)
μιση κουταλια του γλυκου μελι
λιγες σταγωνες ελαιολαδο

Αποδοχη 100% απο τα πουλια.
Σιγα σιγα θα αυξησω την σπιρουλινα, θα προσθεσω γυρη, μαγια μπυρας
στην αναπαραγωγη το ελαιολαδο θα το αντικαταστισω με σιτελαιο
στην πτεροροια θα βαλω και εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας

----------


## jk21

Θα σου ελεγα μιγμα σιτελαιου με ελαιολαδου 

Εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας να βαζεις αφου πρωτα θα εχει απορροφηθει το γαλα  και να δωσεις και τις μερες που υποπτευεσαι οτι ερχονται οπου να ναι αυγα .Θυμισου το 

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch  ποστ 151*και θα καταλάβεις γιατι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Aκολούθησα τη βασική συνταγή.
Δηλαδή 50 γρ. κους κους και 50 ml γάλα και πρόσθεσα λίγο μέλι αραιωμένο και ένα ασπράδι αυγό.
Δεν είχα ούτε γύρη, ούτε σπιρουλίνα.
Ελπίζω να βρω γύρη στη λαϊκή αύριο.
Το καναρίνι την τσάκισε (είναι και φαγάνας αυτός.... μόνο εμάς δεν έχει φάει ακόμα).
Τα παπαγαλάκια δεν την πολυτίμησαν. 

Πολύ καλή συνταγή.

----------


## jk21

το 1 ασπραδι παντως ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα για προσθηκη πρωτεινης απο μονο του .Σιγουρα θελει και γυρη .Δεν πειραζει αν δεν βρεις σπιρουλινα .Βαλε επιπλεον γυρη 

να δεις που θα το κανει να εχει επιπλεον αποδοχη

----------


## mitsman

οταν λες ενα ασπραδι εννοεις απο βρασμενο αυγο??

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο καταλαβα οτι εννοει ...  προφανως θα το βαζει τριμμενο στο τελος (και βρασμενο ! )

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ναι βρασμένο και τριμμένο.
Θα βάλω σίγουρα περισσότερο αυγό. Απλά δοκιμή έκανα.

----------


## jk21

Mαργαριτα ,τοσο αυτο που εβαλες ,οσο και αν θα βαλεις περισσοτερο ,σιγουρα δινει πρωτεινη ,απλα ειναι μια επιπλεον υδαρη τροφη και να ξερεις το κανει πιο ευαλλωτο στην αλλοιωση .Δεν απορροφαται οπως ειναι φυσικο απο το κουσκους 

θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις πρωτα απο ολα ,σιγουρα γυρη ,γιατι αλλιως ειναι απλα μια αυγοτροφη με βαση το κουσκους .Η προταση μου εγινε ,κυριως ως ενας εναλλακτικος τροπος παροχης φυσικων συμπληρωματων οπως η γυρη και η σπιρουλινα ,που εχουν να δωσουν συμπυκνωμενα ,οχι μονο πολυ καλη πρωτεινη !

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Φυσικά τα συμπληρωματικά συστατικά κάνουν τη διαφορά.
Δυστυχώς σήμερα δε βρήκα γύρη στη λαϊκή, οπότε θα καθυστερήσει λίγο η παρασκευή της νέας τροφής.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα μενεις κοντα στο περιστερι;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Μαργαριτα μενεις κοντα στο περιστερι;


Mε το Μετρό πάω παντού.
Έχει κοντά στο Μετρό κάτι?

----------


## jk21

Κοντα ,οχι .Το Σαββατο εχει ψηλα στη Νεα ζωη 
Την παρασκευη εχει σε λαικη πιο κοντα στο μετρο (κανενα 10 λεπτο με τα ποδια απο ανθουπολη ) αλλα ειναι κανενα ευρω ακριβοτερη νομιζω στα 200 γρ 

στη νεα ζωη την παιρνω 5 ευρω τα 200 γρ

εχει και ενα μαρκετ κοντα στο ψυγειο με τα γαλατα της εταιριας μελιου ΑΤΤΙΚΗ

----------


## antonispahn

Φοβερο ονομα πατεντα και γρηγορα μη μασ προλαβει αλλος

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη το χω πει και στο παρελθον  .... φορα παρτιδα οι ιδεες και ας τις κανει οποιος θελει εμπορικο προιον  ,αρκει να εχουν μεγαλυτερο ευρος εφαρμογης στους εκτροφεις 

Δοξα στο Θεο ,τη δουλιτσα μου εγω την εχω ! Ε στη συνταξη βλεπουμε χαχαχαχα

----------


## mparoyfas

εχω φτιαξει πολλα απο εδω μεσα στα πουλια που φιλοξενω εχω πειραματιστει με διαφορες εκδοχες σε συνταγες απο εδω μεσα ενα εχω να γραψω αυτες οι περλες εγιναν αναρπαστες και να τονισω μου ξεφυγε λιγο παραπανω σπιρουλινα ειχα και λιγοτερη γυρη απο αυτη που θα επρεπε να βαλω στο προβιοτικο (ουλτρα λεβερ κανει ε; ) ειμαστε οκ, στο γαλα οκ  μελι δεν εβαλα γιατι τα βρήκα με λιγο λιπακι κους κους ειχα οκ , εγινε αναρπαστο σε 5 απο τα 6 πουλακια του Λευτερη η κυρια μας εκανε λιγο την δυσκολη αλλα που θα παει θα δοκιμασει και αυτη, το τονιζω οτι και αν εβαλα στα κλουβια οι περλες ηταν σε πρωτη προτίμηση και ολα αυτα με την πρωτη φορα που το δοκίμασαν Δημητρη σε ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## jk21

και ultra levure κανει και αλλο με γαλακτοβακιλλους και κεινο κανει

----------


## mparoyfas

να προσθεσω οτι τα πουλια καταναλωσαν μια κγ γεματη σε 2-3 ωρες και δεν εμεινε κοκος ενα πουλακι (ο δικος σου Γιαννη) οταν τελειωσαν οι περλες πηρε 2 ,3 σπορια καναβουρι απο το μιγμα και τα εσπασε στην αδεια αυγουλιερα οπου πριν ετρωγε τις περλες να σημειώσω οτι στην αρχη ηταν διστακτικα ολα τα πουλια οταν δοκιμασαν ομως αρχισε το γλεντι σταματησαν μονο για να φανε ζοχαδακι το οποίο αποτελει το κορυφαιο εδεσμα του κοπαδιου μαζι με την πιπεριτσα φλωρινης φυλο απο κουνουπιδι και  κορμο μπροκολου ξεφλουδισμενο.

τετοια ποσοτητα σπιρουλινας ουτε στα πιο τρελα ονειρα μου δεν πιστευα οτι θα εχει αποδοχη!!!  

παιδια δοκιμαστε το!!! αξιζει !!! το αξιζουν οι φιλοι μας!!!

----------


## angelfarm

.....σε λιγες μερες αναμενω τα περδικοπουλα ,και διαβαζω οτι θελουν πρωτεινουχα τροφη...
Μπορω να βαλω απο αυτην ; θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω σογια αντι για πρωτεινη αρακα ;αν ναι σε τι ποσοτητα ?(προμηθευομαι σακια 40kg για τους τετραποδους φιλους μου :winky: )

----------


## jk21

το κουσκους ειναι η αμυλουχα βαση .η γυρη πηγη ποιοτικης πρωτεινης και πολλων αλλων στοιχειων και ισως η καρδια της παρουσας ιδεας .Δεν ξερω ποσο οικονομικα θα σου ρχεται για τοση ποσοτητα που θα θελεις .Η προσθηκη σογιας (απολιπασμενου αλευρου ; πληρους; καθαρης πρωτεινης; σε ποια μορφη ) σιγουρα θα ριξει την τιμη ,αλλα δεν θα σου την προτεινα σαν βασικη πηγη πρωτεινης αλλα σαν ενισχυση .Ειδικα σε αρσενικα σε αναπτυξη οι ποσοτητες να μην ειναι μεγαλες ,λογω των φυτοοιστρογονων της 

λιγο off topic αλλα αν βρεις σαλιγκαρια φρεσκα ή κατεψυγμενα ,ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινουχα λιχουδια να τους δινεις ποτε ποτε

----------


## angelfarm

τα πουλακια θα ειναι περιπου 30 αν ολα τα αυγα ηταν γονιμοποιημενα ...
Η σογια ειναι αλευρο σε μορφη πιτυρων καθαροτητας 50% μαλλον...
Στο σιτηρεσιο των αιγοπροβατων βαζω ενα 10% γιατι τα επηρεαζει αρνητικα μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ....βεβαια στα εν λογω πουλακια και γενικα.στα πτηνα δεν εχω ξαναβαλει ,απλα μου ηρθε ως πηγη πρωτεινης ..
Η γυρη εχει υψηλο κοστος για την ολη εκτροφη ...
Σαλιγκαρια τετοια εποχη μαλλον απιθανο να βρω ...

Εδω να υπενθυμισω οτι η τροφη αυτη θα δοθει σε ενος ημερων πουλακια ,αρα πρεπει να ειναι σε μορφη πουδρας...

----------


## jk21

τοτε δεν θες πρωτεινουχες περλες ,αλλα μια μορφη φυραματος

Αν θες ανοιξε καποιο σχετικο θεμα στην ενοτητα της Φαρμας  Διατροφή - Φροντίδα

----------


## nikolaslo

Ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια σημερα που δεν ειχα και πολλες δουλειες να φτιαξω κανα φαγητο.

----------


## jk21

λιγο λασπωμενες μου φαινονται ή δεν ειναι φωτο αφου εχει απορροφηθει το νερο πληρως;

----------


## legendguards

Δεν φαινονται να κατασκευαστηκαν σωστα , την συνταγη την εκανα τουλαχιστον 5-6 φορες και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την φωτογραφια που βλεπω






> Ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια σημερα που δεν ειχα και πολλες δουλειες να φτιαξω κανα φαγητο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια οντως δεν βγηκε αρκετα καλη δεν ξερω τι πηγε στραβα δεν πειραζει την αλλη φορα θα γινει καλυτερη 
Αυτην την παρτιδα την εδωσα στον πεθερο μου για τις κοτουλες

----------


## legendguards

Ετοιμαζονται



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Καρδερινακια βαλκανικα 2016 σε perlesjk







Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Καρδερινακια ματζορ 2016 σε perlejk





Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θα μπορουσαν να ηταν ακομα περισσοτερο σπυρωτες ,αν αφηνες ισως λιγο ακομα να απορροφησει ή εβαζες λιγοτερα υγρα αλλα αν εχουν αποδοχη  ,  μια χαρα ειναι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## legendguards

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τις ηθελα πιο μαλακες ,

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## teo24

Eιπαμε να τις φτιαξουμε κι εμεις μιας και εχουμε λιγο ελευθερο χρονο σημερα.
Ερωτησουλα.....το γαλα οπως ειναι απ το ψυγειο???εεεεε
Εγω εβαλα ακριβως τα μισα υλικα και χωρις προβιοτικα.
Μπορω να το δωσω και τωρα αμεσως???
Μορω να ριξω nekton e οταν το σερβιρω???

Λιγο λασπερη βγηκε ....[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

περιεργο που δεν απορροφα ... το αφηνετε απλωμενο σχετικα κανενα 25λεπτο;  εναλλακτικα στην επομενη βαζετε μονο γαλα να απορροφησει (καπως λιγοτερο ) και στο τελος προσθεστε και ανακατεψτε καλα γυρη και σπιρουλινα διαλυμενες σε λιγο επιπλεον γαλα

----------


## papgeo

Γειά χαρά.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω στη συνταγή που δίνει ο κ Δημήτρης στην αρχή πώς βγαίνει 17με 18 η πρωτεινη.Υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να μου εξηγησει καποιος?Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη για την σπαζοκεφαλια...

----------


## Nikolas79

Σκευτομε να κάνω της πέρλες με κους κους και να βάλω μόνο το κους κους με την χρωστική την σπιρουλινα ,και μελι διαλυμένα στο νερό από τα παντζάρια που θα βράσω  ώστε να απορροφηθούν από το κους κους .
Ποσο καιρώ κρατάει στην συντήρηση ?
Γίνεται να τα βάλω καταψύξει ?

----------

